# Conflict Message



## jamesweber (Oct 24, 2007)

Other than when you are setting up a recording there is no conflict message.

So if there was no conflict at the time of setting up a season pass you have no idea unless you constantly scan your TO DO List to see if a conflict has happened after the initial setup of the recorded shows.

So If I set up 3 season passes all for the same time slot over the span of a month and 1 of those shows is on a break and has no scheduled shows in a 14 day time I will not receive any type of conflict message. Then when all 3 shows are on 1 will not record.

I feel a simple recording conflict item should appear on the main screen just like the message screen does that will show you have a recording conflict when such a thing happens. If TiVo can scan to know which recordings will be recorded by priority then it should be an easy thing to flag which shows wont record by priority


----------

